# Which forum software to use

## lefou

Hello, 

I'm planning to setup a forum and a wiki to provide a communication platform for old schoolmates. My server machine is gentoo powered but has not much memory and is rather slow. I'm running the perl based twiki 4.0.x on it, but it takes ages to deliver dynamic generated pages. The python based trac 0.10 (wiki/issue tracking) is more performant and sufficient, but has no good forum plugin and a limited wiki engine. I'm not a frient of PHP and the well known phpBB forum software is written in php - even the phpBB gentoo ebuild is hard masked with the comment: Masked due to constant security bugs.

So, can anybody suggest a forum software with small memory/cpu speed requirements and good image share options?

Thanks in advance.

----------

## Aurisor

Are you aware that the gentoo forums that you're looking at right now are running on phpbb on php?  If you run a secure server and keep up with updates you shouldn't have any problems.

Your next option is vbulletin, which is allegedly more secure than phpbb, but it costs money.

After that you can google around and sift through a few hundred half-complete amateur projects, e.g: 

http://thinkofit.com/webconf/forumsoft.htm

IMO your prejudices are going to eliminate most of the better options, but do as you will.

----------

## Abraxa

Simple Machines is very popular these days: http://simplemachines.org

You might wanna take a look.

-Abraxa

----------

## AA

Drupal,

Version 5 is due for release very soon.

http://drupal.org

----------

## lefou

Thanks for your answers.

Yes I'm aware that the Gentoo forums are running on phpBB. My question was, if there are some more integrated solutions...

Drupal looks very promising, I will try this out in the next days. Thanks for the tip. 

@AA, are you using Version 5? Is it a good idea to start with Version 5? What is the expected release date?Last edited by lefou on Thu Nov 02, 2006 5:45 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## AA

Yeah, we're using a CVS version of 5 at the moment.

I'd say wait for 5, although it might be a good idea to install version 4 just to familiarize yourself with it.

ETA on version 5 is November. No exact date. We're hoping that there will be something this weekend  :Wink: 

----------

## zxy

Plone.

It runs under Zope as a product. (Nasa, SGI, ... uses it) I find it very cool. It's in portage.

Here is their site: http://plone.org/

----------

## nobspangle

mediawiki for the wiki it's the same one that wikipedia use.

----------

